# Internal vs external pumps



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a 120 gallon tank and need to set up the sump. Before I set up the sump, shoud i use internal or external return pump?

If internal pump, which meg drive model is powerful enough?

If external pump, which turbo sea model?

Can you also recommend who has the best deal in town(J&L, big als, or mops)?

Thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

just will say, that external pumps produce less heat, but could be noisy for the living room

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Depends on your flow requirements and sump size/room for pump, I would lean to external given the size of the tank.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

You have many better options then those Pumps.

I use exturnal only, Because i dont like Heat dump, I wanna be able to control the heat.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You're missing some key information:

Where is the Display tank and where is the sump? (in relation to each other different floors, down the hall, right below the tank, etc; as well as specifically, ie in the bed room vs basement rec room)

What is the turnover you need for the skimmer? 

Do you intend to run anything off of the pump (ie a reactor or other equipment)?

Do you have a lot of room for an external pump? Do you need the sump space for a big skimmer and have no space for an internal pump?

Any budget requirements (ie, no more than $$).


For me, I used an internal pump since I don't have the room for an external, and I don't want the noise generally associated with externals. Heat wasn't an issue since I can control the temp fairly well and it doesn't get that high since I use T5's. The pump I use is an ATB Flowstar 1500.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> You're missing some key information:
> 
> Where is the Display tank and where is the sump? (in relation to each other different floors, down the hall, right below the tank, etc; as well as specifically, ie in the bed room vs basement rec room)
> 
> ...


Are you using bypass to run excessive water flow back to the sump or this pump just enough to keep with 1" drain?
i am asking because this pump produces [email protected] Is it possible to use this pump on 40G with 1" drain or I will get very high turn around rate?
thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I run 1.5" drains, and I have the pump dialed back a bit. Also, I run a reactor manifold off of the return pump.


----------



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

*pump*

I plan to use internal pump. I do not run the reactor off of the pump. I just need a basic one doing the return.

Tank and sump are on the same floor (sump being under the display). My skimmer is red sea berlin at this time, but I may be upgrading to a more powerful one in the future provided I have more money. I will stay with berlin for a while.

I will run by pass to discharge some water from return line to refugium.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd use the new Tunze Silence PRO.

http://reefbuilders.com/2011/12/07/tunze-silence-pro/


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Personally I like to use intenal pumps for the reasons above...noise and room.
I have great things to say about Eheim pumps, never had a problem with one and I own 4 of them.....(Eheim 1262)
I dont have and issue with temperature neither and this pumps are made to perform great, again is just my personal opinion and at the end is all about your needs...


----------

